# Celtics won't pick up the option on Banks!



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> "The Celtics continue to say they're open-minded about Marcus Banks' future with the club, but sources insist the team will not pick up the point guard's option for the 2006-07 season, thus allowing him to become an unrestricted free agent next summer. As part of his rookie contract in 2003, Banks received a three-year guaranteed deal. The C's have an option to keep him in his fourth year and then can make him a restricted free agent (they can match another team's offer) in his fifth."
> 
> -Boston Herald


Not shocking with recent developments.

-Petey


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: OT: Celtics won't pick up the option on Banks!*



Petey said:


> Not shocking with recent developments.



I'm not suprised, although I still think he has potential. You'd think they would be willing to give him a shot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: OT: Celtics won't pick up the option on Banks!*



Attila said:


> I'm not suprised, although I still think he has potential. You'd think they would be willing to give him a shot.



You can't really give him any more shots. Since Doc came in, he's made it clear that he doesn't like Banks. If _Doc_ can't get on the same page with his player, there's no point to give anyone any more time.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: OT: Celtics won't pick up the option on Banks!*



aquaitious said:


> If _Doc_ can't get on the same page with his player, there's no point to give anyone any more time.




that logic doesnt seem good for pierce now does it?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: OT: Celtics won't pick up the option on Banks!*

Shock of the century.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: Celtics won't pick up the option on Banks!*

Go Doc Rivers.

:sigh:


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

This is complete baloney. Complete. At the very least, you pick up the option and then trade him. I guess we'll have to wait and see, but about 90% of these rumors from "inside the team" sources turn out to be BS.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

PatBateman said:


> This is complete baloney. Complete. At the very least, you pick up the option and then trade him. I guess we'll have to wait and see, but about 90% of these rumors from "inside the team" sources turn out to be BS.


Maybe they are trying to trade him now (or at least before he was injured)


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

PatBateman said:


> This is complete baloney. Complete. At the very least, you pick up the option and then trade him. I guess we'll have to wait and see, but about 90% of these rumors from "inside the team" sources turn out to be BS.


Yeah, count me as shocked that Steve Bulpett has "league sources" that tell him that a player he absolutely despises won't get his option picked up. Shocked, I tell you. 



Gerald Gangrene said:


> Maybe they are trying to trade him now


This is why they'll pick up the option. They'd love to trade Borsht so that they don't have to release him (and therefore pay him) because it would mean pocketing some extra coin. The owners are grubbing for every nickel and dime.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

You'd figure they could find one taker


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

For Borsht? A Big White Bindlestiff? It ain't easy.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> For Borsht? A Big White Bindlestiff? It ain't easy.


 :rofl: 

To steal my own line from another thread: 
Anyone got a recipe for Borscht and Veal to go???
:biggrin:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

In the same article it did say they will definately pick up the option on Perkins before Monday :biggrin: Glad to hear they havn't completely lost their minds, but I think they will live to regret not picking it up on Marcus.


----------



## tjlamro (Oct 11, 2005)

i still think he is worth something in a trade, but i guess if they want to let him go, go ahead.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> For Borsht? A Big White Bindlestiff? It ain't easy.


Sarcasm


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

GeraldGangrene said:


> Sarcasm


Is that what happens when a sarcophagus comes?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Is that what happens when a sarcophagus comes?


Hilarious


----------



## miss_understood (Oct 7, 2005)

Doc doesn't like Banks. Whether the kid is actually coachable... no one but the guys on the team, Ainge and the coaches know that. He has a lot of talent, and he has great speed which you can't teach, but why pay a guy with great talent to sit the bench and never give him a shot to play? I say pick up the option and trade him. Let him get a fair chance to make or break himself as an nba player elsewhere because he certainly won't get that in Boston.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

if banks goes to another team...

banks will definitely haunt us...

i smell a chauncey billups in the future.. :biggrin:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

pokpok said:


> if banks goes to another team...
> 
> banks will definitely haunt us...
> 
> i smell a chauncey billups in the future.. :biggrin:


Billups was having a great rookie season. Banks had been a scrub


----------



## GloryDays (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: OT: Celtics won't pick up the option on Banks!*



aquaitious said:


> You can't really give him any more shots. Since Doc came in, he's made it clear that he doesn't like Banks. If _Doc_ can't get on the same page with his player, there's no point to give anyone any more time.



I see your logic. We keep the murderer Tony Allen but give up on 
Banks because Doc Rivers doesn't like him?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: OT: Celtics won't pick up the option on Banks!*



> We keep the murderer Tony Allen but give up on
> Banks because Doc Rivers doesn't like him?


Aquatious wants to keep Banks around, as would I. But the fact is that since Doc doesn't like Banks, why have him around? Why would we keep a guy if he's useless to us, for whatever reason?

And I'm unfamiliar with this "murderer Tony Allen". There's a guy named Allen on our roster, but last time I checked he wasn't convicted of murder.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: OT: Celtics won't pick up the option on Banks!*

We don't want Banks because he is a scrub. He sucks for a loto pick. Heck if he was taken in the 2nd round he would be out of the league


----------



## GloryDays (Oct 18, 2005)

You keep making excuses for him.
He told someone to shoot another human being. 
Hopefully he is going to jail where he belongs.

How do you know Doc doesn't like Banks? 
and what does liking someone have to do with their skill level?
If he doesn't like Marcus's game fine but to judge the guys on
court ability with a personal opinion makes him a crappy coach.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

GloryDays said:


> How do you know Doc doesn't like Banks?




LOL...no comment


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

GloryDays said:


> How do you know Doc doesn't like Banks?
> and what does liking someone have to do with their skill level?



When the Celtics traded Banks to the Laker last year, Doc looked at it as an oppertunity to rip the poor guy inside out. 



GloryDays said:


> If he doesn't like Marcus's game fine but to judge the guys on
> court ability with a personal opinion makes him a crappy coach.


Bingo. Doc didn't like him since he came here...I'm trying to find the article from the trade...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

banks is gonna go to another team...become a star...and win the nba finals mvp....


i hear laughing...but just remember what happened with chauncey billups


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks will be a starting point guard and will not make _that_ great of an impact in the league. He'll be one of the better point guards in the league, though. I hope he does get noticed. He would work well in San Antonio's system (but then again, which player wouldn't?).


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> banks is gonna go to another team...become a star...and win the nba finals mvp....
> 
> 
> i hear laughing...but just remember what happened with chauncey billups


Chauncy Billups was having a great rookie season. Banks not so much. Banks has shown nothing that deserves the same breath as Billups


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gerald Green said:


> Chauncy Billups was having a great rookie season. Banks not so much. Banks has shown nothing that deserves the same breath as Billups


Yeah, except that he's a top PG defender in the league...that he has a huge amount of _talent_....forget it.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Why don't Celtics try to trade Tony Allen and Banks for Dorell Wright and Andre Emmett (which gets waived)... And then trade Borchardt in the middle of season...

or Banks and CB for Speedy Claxton...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Borchardt was already released.

Banks is going to make some other team very, very happy.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> Banks is going to make some other team very, very happy.


Based on what? Talent?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Banks is going to make some other team very, very happy.


I agree. Banks (as Pierce confirmed) has all the physical tools to be an very good guard in this league. It's just a matter of him getting the right mentality (or, rather, the right mentor) to help him put it together. It is obvious he will not get his opportunity here, so why don't we see what we can get for him? He's still young, and GM's are always on the lookout for talent that they can attempt to sculpt into something positive.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I haven't seen any reports of anything wrong with Banks' attitude or mentality from someone other than Doc Rivers and consequently, the Boston media.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Well, what I meant was the right on-court mentality, ie. keeping his game under control, and using his head more, which is definitely the biggest thing he needs to work on.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Premier said:


> I haven't seen any reports of anything wrong with Banks' attitude or mentality from someone other than Doc Rivers and consequently, the Boston media.


As someone who watched him as the go-to guy at UNLV for two years, I think it would be fair to say that he can be a little arrogant/selfish at times. I don't think that it's entirely undeserved, though. The guy is an incredible athlete and knows he can do what he wants most of the time.

Not optioning Banks makes absolutely no sense for the Celtics. Sign him for another year and then trade him at a bargain price.

The guy has loads of talent and would make BOS sorry for giving up on him.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Tom Brady was not talented coming out of college


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Peyton Manning was talented coming out of college.

What are you trying to prove?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gerald Green said:


> Tom Brady was not talented coming out of college


Did you see him at Michigan? He was talented, but he was too slow for teams to gamble on him.

Brady has been surrounded by an amazing defense (during the SB years; not this season) and a world-class coaching and training camp. Banks, well, he hasn't.

Why must you control to troll in every Banks-related topic? We know you do not like him. That should be enough. You aren't accomplishing anything, but annoying everyone who views this thread. It is all right for you to speak your mind, but it would be best, in my opinion, for you to fuse your thoughts rather than posting each one seperately.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> Tom Brady was not talented coming out of college




yea he just grew some talent in his backyard when bledsoe went down and shot it up his *** with a syringe


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Now that I got you guys where I want.

How is any guy in the league not talented?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I never realized BBB.net had an ignore user function. That made my day.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gerald Green said:


> How is any guy in the league not talented?


Your logic is once again flawed.

There is an obvious difference of talent between players in the NBA. There is also the same difference of talent between players coming out of college. Banks is a largely talented young point guard.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I never realized BBB.net had an ignore user function. That made my day.




:rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Banks will go on the Chauncey Billups/Joe Johnson feux pas list the year after he is gone from the Celts as a guy we were stupid to let go of too soon.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Perhaps when Banks returns, Doc will be forced by circumstance to give him a chance. 

If we don't, he will definitely haunt us later.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Gerald Green said:


> Tom Brady was not talented coming out of college


When you have a thought, does it die of loneliness?


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

whiterhino said:


> Banks will go on the Chauncey Billups/Joe Johnson feux pas list the year after he is gone from the Celts as a guy we were stupid to let go of too soon.



I think the potential is there for this to happen. Banks does have trade value. What would his cap number have been for next year? 2 mil? Why our management feels its a smart move to lock up someone like Veal for 5 years at 3 mil per and not pick up the option on someone like Marcus blows my mind.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Ainge’s point: Instincts a big factor​ * By **Mark Murphy / Celtics Notebook*
> Monday, October 31, 2005 - Updated: 07:31 AM EST
> 
> This question has nagged Danny Ainge ever since Marcus Banks’ rookie season: Can a player who apparently lacks point guard instincts be taught to play the position?
> ...


----------

